# Couple of parts for sale



## Rusty2wheels (Oct 14, 2019)

For sale 
Diacompe gold anodized seat post clamp, nos in bag $100 shipped to the US

Diacompe red anodized brake lever Mx style nos in bag $30 shipped












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

